# What is this plant?



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

What's this plant?
I found a plant the other day. I'm just north of Owen Sound, at the base of the Bruce peninsula... I found this plant in a shallow "pond". The pond is round, about three meters across and only has maybe 20cm of water at its deepest point. It is spring fed with a clay substrate and is a permanent body of water despite its tiny size. The location is several km from the closest road, or house, but there is a small lake with some cottages on it a couple hundred meters down the hill. There are no fish and this was the only plant species. It was carpeting about 2/3 of the substrate. The majority was submerged and a rich purple colour. In some places it was breaching the surface and the emersed growth was dark green. I brought a few stems home, washed and thoroughly inspected them then stuck them in one of my tanks. They have only been in there for three or four days but are growing like crazy. All the new growth is coming in green with faint purple tips. Each leaf is around an inch long to give it some perspective. I thought it was maybe a bacopa species because of the leaf shape and the thick stem. I can't seem to find pictures of anything that matches it though. Any ideas? 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Great find....it definitely looks like an aquatic plant with those new roots coming off under the leaves. I can't tell you what type of plant although it does look like it is growth is similar to hygrophelia. ..but that is merely a guess....If you have no luck here try to post on planted tank. Net 

As.a side note I also found a form of dwarf hair grass in Georgian bay not far from.you that grew submerged most of the year under snow and ice etc then emerged when water level dropped July August sept...I will try to post pics later if interested

K


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

I did post on the planted tank forum as well and it was identified as Veronica Anagallis-aquatica. Neat! I'm going to give it a go and see what happens. I don't know if it will live long term. I think its light requirements are more than I can supply. 
Wild dwarf hair grass? That sounds pretty cool! I am interested.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

